# Mercedes-Benz Introduces Midbasses in the Footwells



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mercedes-Benz Introduces Innovative “FrontBass” Car-Audio System and Exclusive “Signature Sound” Demo Disc 

Now we're talking  

Kelvin


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Neat


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Always liked Mercedes cars, especially since the introduction of the new Class C in 2007, helping Mercedes to restore the prestige they once had... 
Now I'm sure my next car will be a Merc, just need the front midbass to make it to the lower class (C & E). 

Kelvin


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Comments:


> Quite a few serious competitors on the Car Audio circuit have been employing this technique for years now. It's good that the OEM's are finally getting with the program.


Reply:


> I wonder if the auto aftermarket folks really use the same technique, i.e., make a custom metal speaker enclosure between the footwell and the firewall, or if they simply cut a hole large enough to accommodate the speaker, without regard to the structural integrity of the car's frame. Also, this technique is patented by Mercedes-Benz. What I'm curious about is how much of the perceived sonic benefits from the new woofer is from the approx. one cubic foot of the longitudinal beams, and how much is from other things like DSP, better materials, etc.. After all, my guess is that the door itself probably provides about the same amount of space behind the speaker.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish companies would stop calling everything a new "technology". While it is nice to see a manufacturer care about sound in their cars, this is hardly new "technology". They probably spent millions on R&D too for this too.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Agreed  

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

With looks of that shallow woofer they put in there, your prob not gonna get a decent real driver to fit.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> With looks of that shallow woofer they put in there, your prob not gonna get a decent real driver to fit.


Illusion Audio C8 should fit the bill...  

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Illusion Audio C8 should fit the bill...
> 
> Kelvin


Yes it would, but it might not leave people with alot of options. And I am only assuming its shallow behind there, but might not be that shallow, dont know.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

nothing a little mdf spacer couldn't fix.. Just saying.. now where can I get a hold of said CD, one of you has to have a bead on where to get it by now.. Oh wait, you just posted it..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cajunner said:


> half a cube behind those woofers, probably tuned for quarter wave....
> 
> the picture with the bass distribution, is interesting.


Really don't know :blush: Would be interesting to see the Mercedes "patented" paper on this... 

Kelvin


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

wish more manus would go this route


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

One thing I can say that Mercedes-Benz does halfway right as far as their stereo goes, the midbass output in the w212 is amazing!!! The stock sub is total crap. The 211 IB 10" sub was much better.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> One thing I can say that Mercedes-Benz does halfway right as far as their stereo goes, the midbass output in the w212 is amazing!!! The stock sub is total crap. The 211 IB 10" sub was much better.


They offer several choices for discerning listeners



> As I mentioned, FrontBass debuts in the all-new 2013 SL roadsters. Three audio options are available; a non-branded basic system, a Harman-Kardon package, and the top-of-the-line Bang & Olufsen system. All employ FrontBass and a 14-speaker surround system. The difference is in the amplifier and driver quality.


Now couple that with a CD mixed for the actual system.



> To show off car’s sound quality, Mercedes commissioned Skywalker Sound (Fig.3) to create a multichannel sampler disc specifically mixed for the SL's acoustic environment. The 14 pop tracks ranged from a classic Doobie Brothers hit, to Yes, to Creedence Clearwater Revival, to Lady Gaga. Ten classical tracks were also remixed to surround. An SL 550 was parked for several months on the Skywalker scoring stage, allowing Leslie Ann Jones to listen to a mix in the car and then walk a few steps back into the control room and make adjustments


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Now if they would just encorporate SACD capability along with DVD-A, would be great. The HK disc that came with my car was fantastically recorded.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

That is a serious move forward for OEM. Wow.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I went to the dealership with my fav CD's to hear this. Disappointing for sure. Very narrow image, even with the B&O tweeters in the far dash corners. Soundstage low at the knees. It had some impact but lacked overall detail. It did image to the center but again very narrow. As far as remixing a bunch of songs to make them sound good in the car seems to me like reverse engineering. Every song should sound good without requiring a remix. A lot of marketing hype with very little results delivered. IMHO


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The early-mid '90's chevrolet beretta had kick panel 6.5's as well. Did sound very good through.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> The early-mid '90's chevrolet beretta had kick panel 6.5's as well. Did sound very good through.


Mine did... 2 x 69s in the rear deck and the amp wired to the OEM delco

Can you say HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

srry, back on topic:blush:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^Sorry, I meant "Didn't" sound very good.....damn typo changes all the meaning...lol.


----------



## samual (Jan 16, 2013)

Umm. Car maker has an effort to improve hifi sound in their car. Cool!


----------



## 09tc (Apr 6, 2009)

Random question but doesn't BMW use DLS components in some of their vehicles? I know they have used alpine.


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

09tc said:


> Random question but doesn't BMW use DLS components in some of their vehicles? I know they have used alpine.


Sorry to dig this oldish thread up, but my 2007 Element OEM speakers were Alpine, and they're garbage. However the OEM Alpine 6.5" sub wasn't the crappiest in the world. I only found the Alpine link from the replacement parts list, otherwise they look like most OEM speakers. 

Selling a special CD with your expensive stereo upgrade because it doesn't sound that good with regular music is weak. Very weak. At least they're making half an effort I guess.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

hankbot said:


> Sorry to dig this oldish thread up, but my 2007 Element OEM speakers were Alpine, and they're garbage. However the OEM Alpine 6.5" sub wasn't the crappiest in the world. I only found the Alpine link from the replacement parts list, otherwise they look like most OEM speakers.
> 
> Selling a special CD with your expensive stereo upgrade because it doesn't sound that good with regular music is weak. Very weak. At least they're making half an effort I guess.



wasn't the remix supposed to incorporate surround cues?

I don't think the intent was to bait and switch, but more to show what the system was capable of in sound quality.


Has anyone auditioned the system, with the disc, and compared it to the same selections that weren't remixed to see if the surround collapses or the image smears?


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

garysummers said:


> I went to the dealership with my fav CD's to hear this. Disappointing for sure. Very narrow image, even with the B&O tweeters in the far dash corners. Soundstage low at the knees. It had some impact but lacked overall detail. It did image to the center but again very narrow. As far as remixing a bunch of songs to make them sound good in the car seems to me like reverse engineering. Every song should sound good without requiring a remix. A lot of marketing hype with very little results delivered. IMHO


This was why I was bashing a bit for the CD.


----------

